
Community Transmission of Covid-19 in Santa Clara County - moultano
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/a-second-case-of-coronavirus-found-through-spread-in-california/2020/02/28/ae53c93a-5a77-11ea-9b35-def5a027d470_story.html
======
gdubs
Well, wondering when they’ll close schools. I’m somewhat surprised they
haven’t yet. With the CDC saying it’s “not if but when”, I would think you’d
want to take measures to contain the spread sooner rather than later.

Kind of feels like we’re sleepwalking through this in the US.

